# Ford 4000 diesel, diesel in oil?



## chadepperson (Jul 30, 2011)

My dad recently gave me his old ford 4000 diesel after selling the farm. The tractor all ways starts right up and smokes alittle then clears up. Started it the other day and the smoke never stopped. So i checked the oil the next day and it was way over full, so i drained it the oil was very watery, i know it wasn't water beacause it wasn't milky, so diesel was my next guess. I have done alittle research and think its the umberlla gaskets, how hard are these to change and is there a good manual out there that shows you how to do it, also if the gaskets are bad with all the oil drained and the drain plug out would i still get diesel in the oil pan if i just turned the fuel on, or does the tractor have to be running for them to leak, thanks for any and all help chad


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

welcome to the forum Chad,
Mate I cannot help you with your questions, but I am sure that athere will be a ford expert around soon to help.
Cheers
:aussie":


----------



## fixou812 (Aug 9, 2012)

Pretty east to change umbrella seals. I would guess that is the problem.
Be sure to line up the timing marks b4 removal of the pump.
There is a site to download manuals which i will be posting in a few days.
Steve


----------



## jdd (Jul 25, 2016)

I have a 1964 Ford 4000 diesel and had the same problem a few years back. It turned out that the fuel injection pump needed to rebuilt. Once that was done no more problem. jdd


----------

